# I F%&$ing Hate...



## MAD4J (Sep 27, 2005)

Car dirvers that do 100mph on newly gritted roads :evil: The roads in and around the Village that I live have just been re-surfaced, therefore there is plenty of excess grit lying around. That's why they put up 20mph signs you WANKERS (Not you lot) tonight I overtook somebody along a nice long stright road (Not gritted by the way) as I got to the Village I slowed down as I always do, but this time I went right down to 20mph  Then the Prick that I'd overtaken thought he'd come pissing by me covering my car in peices of stone.. What a tosser :evil: I let him know what I thought of him, and can only assume that he did it so that he could brag by saying to his friends "I overtook an Audi TT tonight" Asshole...

Anyway that's me done...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Here, Here ! I'm in complete agreement with you on this one.

They are due to resurface the road I take to work soon, so I'll be taking a longer route rather than have some company car / van driver (people who don't give a sh!t about the vehicle they're driving as it isn't theirs) spraying the side of MY car with stone chips. :x


----------



## MAD4J (Sep 27, 2005)

I had do the same route again this morning as I have no other way of getting to work, I just drive the whole 1mile stretch cringing and imagining all of the new stone chips that I'm collecting :evil:

Bloody Stones...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

MAD4J said:


> I had do the same route again this morning as I have no other way of getting to work, I just drive the whole 1mile stretch cringing and imagining all of the new stone chips that I'm collecting :evil:
> 
> Bloody Stones...


That's bad news mate.....all I can say is, get plenty of wax on that car and drive carefully yerself. As for the moron's who bomb it past......well, not much else I can say about them I'm afraid, apart from they drive me nuts as well.....so you're not alone :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

MAD4J said:


> I had do the same route again this morning as I have no other way of getting to work, I just drive the whole 1mile stretch cringing and imagining all of the new stone chips that I'm collecting :evil:
> 
> Bloody Stones...


Whats the matter with you man ? Get out and carry it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I drive at 20mph most days  . Excuse? I like cruzing  :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I drive at 20mph most days  . Excuse? I like cruzing  :wink:


More like rubber-necking the shops on the way past......tut....women drivers :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Haha funny you say that I have been taking piccies with my phone cam of the reflection of my TT  . Traffic behind me hates me for holding them up


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Haha funny you say that I have been taking piccies with my phone cam of the reflection of my TT  . Traffic behind me hates me for holding them up


Now how does that song go......"You're soooo vain....." :lol: 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If ever I come across a newly gritted road I always try to exit somewhere between the 20 mph sign and the beginning of the stones. If that's not possible I've been known to drive into a private house entrance and exit in the other direction. I couldn't care less about there being no alternative route to where I was going. I just don't go there. :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Haha funny you say that I have been taking piccies with my phone cam of the reflection of my TT  . Traffic behind me hates me for holding them up


Pimp!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Of course  :wink: :-*


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I go a different way for at leat a week ro 10 days after resurfacing works have been carried out! 

You must have known the fact that you slowed down to 20 mph was just inviting the tosser to overtake. Should of hung right back and slowed earlier...

But, having siad that they are tossers, ya right. :evil:


----------

